# Driver's side mirror damage



## Natter12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

The wife while pulling her Atlas decided to not pay attention and hit her driver's side mirror on the garage door rail. It resulted in cracking the mirror, the trim around the mirror, the bottom cover and just a little of the top. See pictures of the damage.

What do you guys think, is it an easy fix? Can I replace parts without having to take it totally off the door? I don't really want to take the door panel off and go that route.

Any suggestions would be great!!










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It'll all come part from outside

The parts look to be pretty cheap too, except for the mirror:
https://www.vwpartssource.com/v-2018-volkswagen-atlas--se--3-6l-v6-gas/body--outside-mirrors

It looks like you definitely need parts #6, 8, & 10
Possibly 11, but you'd have to take it apart and check

The mirror just pulls forward to get it off


----------



## THEREED (May 21, 2018)

We just damaged the outer shell on the mirror and I see the part on the website but I don’t see how you choose a color. Are you able to order these in the factory color?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

The -GRU suffix in the part number means primer finish. Looks like you can't get the mirrors pre-painted, but a VW parts department should be able to tell you pretty quickly.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

once you started with "my wife.." i knew it was not a happy ending.. sorry to hear 
Check with a local junk yard 

my wife did that to two products we owned in the past 
the first was a MINI van T&C LTD - it cost me $650
then a Benz ML 350 - $1500 but i ending up sourcing parts but the mirror has LEDs and lane assist in it so that alone was $300 - the rest was repaired using silicon, pray and hope
fingers crossed that is still folds in and out.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

THEREED said:


> We just damaged the outer shell on the mirror and I see the part on the website but I don’t see how you choose a color. *Are you able to order these in the factory color?*


NOPE

It has to be painted by a body shop


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

How about this cover? 
[url]https://imgur.com/a/qXSweab[/url][img] 

[url]https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F272689199292[/url]


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> How about this cover?
> [url]https://imgur.com/a/qXSweab[/url][img]
> 
> [url]https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F272689199292[/url][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> The carbon fiber will add like 10 hp to the Atlas!


haha oh come on! OP's car is black. This will be subtle and no need to get it painted haha


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I want to wrap my mirror cover, do you have to pull the mirror off to release the tabs for the mirror cap?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> I want to wrap my mirror cover, do you have to pull the mirror off to release the tabs for the mirror cap?


Yes you have to pry out the glass and then you can remove the mirror cover!


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

rocknfreak said:


> Yes you have to pry out the glass and then you can remove the mirror cover!


Nice just what I needed to know thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> Nice just what I needed to know thanks


is the method the same as the other side mirrors? Just pull out the mirror with some force? 

Would like to change the puddle light bulb to a much brighter one. Have not really examined whether I need to go through all of that or if I can just access it below the housing directly.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> is the method the same as the other side mirrors? Just pull out the mirror with some force?
> 
> Would like to change the puddle light bulb to a much brighter one. Have not really examined whether I need to go through all of that or if I can just access it below the housing directly.


Pretty sure it's the same, same method to remove the mirror caps on an mkvii


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> I want to wrap my mirror cover, do you have to pull the mirror off to release the tabs for the mirror cap?


No you don't need to. 
Just tilt the glass all the way inward and use a long flat head screw driver to release the cover plastic latch. Tilt again all the way down to release the other one. There are 3 latches.Then pull the cover. I have done it multiple times.

Don't try to remove the mirror. It is fragile.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mike2018 said:


> No you don't need to.
> Just tilt the glass all the way inward and use a long flat head screw driver to release the cover plastic latch. Tilt again all the way down to release the other one. There are 3 latches.Then pull the cover. I have done it multiple times.
> 
> Don't try to remove the mirror. It is fragile.


Is this the same process to access the puddle light? really would like to upgrade it to a much brighter LED


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> mike2018 said:
> 
> 
> > No you don't need to.
> ...


Once you remove the cover, you should be able to access all other parts of mirror. However, I don't know the procedure to replace puddle light.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

mike2018 said:


> No you don't need to.
> Just tilt the glass all the way inward and use a long flat head screw driver to release the cover plastic latch. Tilt again all the way down to release the other one. There are 3 latches.Then pull the cover. I have done it multiple times.
> 
> Don't try to remove the mirror. It is fragile.


Thanks for the tip I'll give that a try

Normally the mirror covers go all the way flush to the black surrounds. But on our cars the top of the mirror covers drops down a bit and creates a channel so making sure the wrap is applied correctly you have to remove the covers to tuck it

My phone


----------



## AGKontis (Mar 4, 2013)

I just noticed my CrossSport has this EXACT SAME BREAK on the Mirror Casing. Found it on the road when walking to my car. No damage around the mirror or rest of casing at all. Just that small little break/crack. No idea WTF caused it. I'm thinking water got in and froze and snapped when my door closed? Absolute 0 evidence of any damage. Motor for the window and the electrical still work fine. Was able to pop the casing back on, but now just have this break.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

snobrdrdan said:


> It'll all come part from outside
> 
> The parts look to be pretty cheap too, except for the mirror:
> Outside Mirrors for 2018 Volkswagen Atlas | VW Parts Source
> ...


come *a*part


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> come *a*part


THANK YOU for correcting my 6am post from 2.5 years ago....that totally saved the thread


----------

